

FreshDBCache – Eventually consistent database cache for Java - kmetkojan
http://freshdbcache.com/

======
kmetkojan
Hi guys, I had very good experience with following architectural pattern: 1\.
Cache full dataset on webserver 2\. Use triggers to create "table of changes"
od Ins/Upd/Del 3\. Update only changed rows identified in "table of changes"
Experienced great scallability and performance. Great for codebooks but also
for real data if they fit into RAM and app is not update intensive. So I
decided to make library of it: freshdbcache.com Feedback and opinions welcome
;)

~~~
hhandoko
Interesting product. A question: How would this add value / differ compared to
just applying a CQRS pattern? [1]

[1] -
[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/CQRS.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/CQRS.html)

~~~
kmetkojan
You can use Fresh DB Cache for queries only and then it matches with CQRS
pattern providing great performance and scallability (only small constant load
is generated by each web server). But you may also use it for command model as
well by caching codebooks and configuration data to improve performance
(response time). In more complicated systems you often have to validate tons
of business rules to make update and only small part of update has to be done
really in database transaction. If you don't like torturing your database by
running same codebook queries again and again Fresh DB Cache helps there as
well.

